

Ask HN: Has there been any research on Advertising and Information Systems? - MrSomething

Just wondering if there has been any work done (academic or otherwise) on the impact of injecting bid-prioritized results (e.g. ads) into relevance-ranked searches of information systems for the purpose of monetization (such as Google Search). I think it would be a pretty interesting topic, but unfortunately I haven&#x27;t been able to find anything terribly relevant.
======
nfailor
the impact/influence/experimental marketing world has a few source texts and
starting points but by and large we keep that stuff in-house.

people get upset when they realize "ten cool uses for Milk" is an ad for
milk...

